# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  كم مرة رأى النبي ﷺ جبريل على صورته؟؟

## طالب الاثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
معلومٌ أن النبي ﷺ رأى جبريل على صفته التي خلقه الله عليها مرتين ولكن متى كانت المرة الأولى ومتى كانت رؤيته في المرة الثانية ؟؟؟

المرة الاولى :  عن عائشة رَضِيَ الله عنهْا - وفيه- ( حتى فجاءه الحق وهو في غار حراء فجاءه الملك فقال اقرأ ) الحديث.

المرة الثانية : عن جابر بن عبد الله رَضِيَ الله عنهْ أن الرسول ﷺ قال ( بينما أنا أمشي إذ سمعت صوتا من السماء فرفعت بصري فإذا الملك الذي جاءني بحراء جالس على كرسي بين السماء والارض) الحديث.

((وقد رآه على صفته  عندما عرج به الى السماء)) وهذه الثالثة

والمذكور في سورة النجم رؤيتان فكيف نجمع ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح 1 / 23 :
وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم من وجه آخر عن عائشة مرفوعا : "لم أره ـ يعني جبريل ـ على صورته التي خلق عليها إلا مرتين ". وبيَّن أحمد في حديث ابن مسعود : أن الأولى : كانت عند سؤاله إياه أن يريه صورته التي خلق عليها ، والثانية : عند المعراج ، وللترمذي من طريق مسروق عن عائشة : لم ير محمد جبريل في صورته إلا مرتين ؛ مرة عند سدرة المنتهى ، ومرة في أجياد . وهذا يقوي رواية ابن لهيعة ، وتكون هذه المرة غير المرتين المذكورتين ، وإنما لم يضمها إليهما ؛ لاحتمال أن لا يكون رآه فيها على تمام صورته ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .

----------


## طالب الاثر

بارك الله فيكوماذا عن طلبه ﷺ من جبريل عليه السلام أن يراه؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيك بارك الله .
لا أعلمه ثابتا أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم طلب رؤية جبريل على صورته ، والله أعلم.
قال الإمام أحمد في مسنده :2965 - حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ آدَمَ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ، عَنْ إِدْرِيسَ بْنِ مُنَبِّهٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ وَهْبِ بْنِ مُنَبِّهٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: " سَأَلَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جِبْرِيلَ أَنْ يَرَاهُ فِي صُورَتِهِ، فَقَالَ: ادْعُ رَبَّكَ ". قَالَ: " فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ "، قَالَ: فَطَلَعَ عَلَيْهِ سَوَادٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْمَشْرِقِ، قَالَ: فَجَعَلَ يَرْتَفِعُ وَيَنْتَشِرُ، قَالَ: " فَلَمَّا رَآهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، صَعِقَ، فَأَتَاهُ فَنَعَشَهُ، وَمَسَحَ الْبُزَاقَ عَنْ شِدْقِهِ " (2)
_____________
قال محققو المسند :
(2) إسناده ضيف، إدريس ابن منبه- وذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في "التهذيب": أنه في نسخة من "المسند": عن إدريس ابن بنت منبه-: هو إدريس بن سنان اليماني ابن بنت وهب بن منبه، فقوله هنا: عن إدريس ابن منبه، عن أبتِه، فيه تجوز، وإنما هو جده لأمه، قال ابن معين: يكتب من حديثه الرقاقُ، وقال ابن عدي: هو من الضعفاء الذين يُكتب حديثهم، وقال الدارقطني: متروك.
وأخرجه الطبراني (11033) من طريق يحيى بن آدم، بهذا الإسناد.
وفي الباب عن عائشة رضي الله عنها عند البخاري (3234) قالت: من زعم أن محمداً رأى ربه فقد أعظم، ولكن قد رأى جبريل في صورته وخلقه ساداً ما بين الأفق.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ثم وجدت هذا للفائدة :
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=28819

----------


## طالب الاثر

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وزادك علما وجزاك الله عنا خيرا.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ولك بمثل ذلك .

----------

